# Lap pool/swimming club



## TrvlrGyrl83 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey all,

Does anyone know of any swimming clubs out there (for adults) or a good place to swim with lap lanes? I used to be a swimmer and would love to get back into it. Never swam much in the ocean, would love to do it but I think it's best done in groups, at least until my fitness is better! Any ideas would be great!!


----------



## zaydo (Mar 15, 2011)

TrvlrGyrl83 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Does anyone know of any swimming clubs out there (for adults) or a good place to swim with lap lanes? I used to be a swimmer and would love to get back into it. Never swam much in the ocean, would love to do it but I think it's best done in groups, at least until my fitness is better! Any ideas would be great!!


Well it depends on the whereabouts....
Lap pools can be found in some gyms, the Fitness First in Uptown Mirdiff has one also the Aviation Club - both are temp controlled which is a must in the Summer. 
I've also tried the one in Mushrif park (decent and much cheaper but gets extremely crowded in the summer). The Pavillion Club in JBH has a temp controlled lap pool but the membership fee is pretty pricey
I also used to swim and in the process of getting back into form .


----------



## TrvlrGyrl83 (Mar 1, 2011)

zaydo said:


> Well it depends on the whereabouts....
> Lap pools can be found in some gyms, the Fitness First in Uptown Mirdiff has one also the Aviation Club - both are temp controlled which is a must in the Summer.
> I've also tried the one in Mushrif park (decent and much cheaper but gets extremely crowded in the summer). The Pavillion Club in JBH has a temp controlled lap pool but the membership fee is pretty pricey
> I also used to swim and in the process of getting back into form .


Thanks Zaydo. I'm in Tecom so I'm trying to find one semi-close to here but I can drive if needed. I was thinking possibly the Aviation Club. Have you tried that one? My closest Fitness First doesn't have a pool. I did find a website for a Dubai Swim club but it looked a little dated and like it hadn't had any new information posted in a while. I guess I will have to do trial and error.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You could enquire at Jebel Ali club on rates just for using the pool there


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I'm a member of the Aviation club and can't fault it. Swim 2-3 times a week, there is only 3 lanes for lap swimming but rarely are all 3 full, most I've had to wait is about 20 mins. Nice pool area and it's licensed too so some Fridays we go up for a bit of sunbathing, few beers and a bottle of wine. Tennis, squash, gym and fitness classes are all included in the membership.


----------



## TrvlrGyrl83 (Mar 1, 2011)

I've heard of the Aviation Club and was considering joining. Glad to hear it's good. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

You could try something like this:

Dubai Masters Swimming Club (DMSC)

Amazing way to improve your swimming


----------



## TrvlrGyrl83 (Mar 1, 2011)

Nola, I saw that website but it didn't seem to have any recent info so I was wondering if it was still going. Do u swim with them? That would be perfect!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

TrvlrGyrl83 said:


> Nola, I saw that website but it didn't seem to have any recent info so I was wondering if it was still going. Do u swim with them? That would be perfect!!


Sorry, I posted the wrong link. This is the better one:

Aqua Sports Academy

As far as I know, it's still going. I had a client who used to swim with them and he said it was very good. I just went on that site and noticed that they have summer 2011 programs so I would assume they will have programs for fall and/or winter 2011/2012. 

Also, I don't know what your skill level is, but you could try this Jason Metters at:

T2A - VIP Health and Triathlon Coaching

The website is a little out of date, but he is still around. I'm pretty sure he told me that he runs swim programs, but I don't know any of the details. You could try contacting him and see what he says

Hope that helps!


----------



## TrvlrGyrl83 (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow thanks I will take a look and contact them for sure. Probably not triathlon material just yet though, . Cheers for the info!!


----------



## zaydo (Mar 15, 2011)

Mr. Rossi is right, Aviation Club is probably one of the best clubs/gym in Dubai - but not all classes are free for members tho... 
I've heard of the DMSC but I dunno how it works really, it may be worth a while to call and ask.


----------

